# Should I trust this product?



## mccullkh (Mar 24, 2015)

So I found this on Amazon and I really like the idea of it, but I'm hesitant to plug something so cheap into my OBD without doing a little homework first. Does anyone have experience with this product or something like it? Just playing it safe, and the amazon reviews aren't exactly the most reliable source of info.

http://www.amazon.com/Window-Closer...1439126109&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=cruze+winjet

Additionally, if anyone has done something similar with a different product, I'd love to hear about that as well.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Not sure if that's the same exact one I have. But I've had mine for about 2 years, it's been flawless.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13826


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder why this doesn't work with 2014? I would like this


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

I wonder why it can't work on the 2012 LT model ... :question:

Sure would like to get one for mine !!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The year range and some of the language makes me think that particular one was built for Asian Cruzes. It may or may not behave with US ones.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I've used it on both my 2012, and 2014 Cruze Ecos.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

If the grammar doesn't scare you off, then you should probably be okay ... Then again, you could ask CruzeTech where he obtained his


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzeTech said:


> I've used it on both my 2012, and 2014 Cruze Ecos.


Is that the exact one you have? If not, then I'd be careful. I'm not saying it can't be done - just that it doesn't sound like it was designed for US cars.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still feel fully capable of switching off my AC and rotating the blower control to maximum to dry off the evaporator. Return my climate controls to to off position, adjust or close my windows or leave them cracked while driving, only takes a second, switching off my radio. But sure miss not having the opportunity to switch off my head lamps.

Really don't like my doors locking when I take off, but perfectly capable of unlocking or locking my doors. May even take a quick walk around to make darn sure they are locked, don't like trusting a computer or auto locking door locks for this matter. In particular in strange neighborhoods. 

When I get to the point where I can't do this, time to quit driving and going to the home. Don't need all this crap.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Considering the number of cars I see running around at night with only DRLs or no lights at all, I wish more cars had automatic lights.


----------

